

Alan Kay: OOP to me means only.... - cek
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?AlanKaysDefinitionOfObjectOriented

======
cek
Per the title of this HN thread, I think the money quote is

    
    
        OOP to me means only messaging, local retention and protection and hiding of state-process, and extreme LateBinding of all things.
    

I also love this:

    
    
       In the article Is Software Engineering an Oxymoron?, Kay writes: "Until real software engineering is developed, the next best practice is to develop with a dynamic system that has extreme late binding in all aspects."

